# New Adopted Boy, Loki



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

A few weeks ago I adopted Loki, a crowntail, from appledust, another member on this forum. He arrived safely and settled in very quickly. It was my first shipped betta, so I was extremely nervous. But so far he hasn't had any troubles. He even follows my finger on the glass of the tank and when I was cleaning his tank one time he "kissed" my finger. First time that's happened to me! I have yet to see him flare, so I don't know if he is HM or DT. Your opinions would be appreciated! Now, pictures!



















This one cracks me up. I put a leaf hammock in his tank, and he immediately went over to investigate. But instead of resting on it, he hovered under it and looked up. I title it "Betta leaf hammock: you're doing it wrong!"


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

"IM NAT DOIN IT WRONG!!!" 

Hes very handsome!


----------



## Emmalea (Jan 23, 2011)

I love the leaf hammock pic, it's totally awesome.
Your new boy is lovely, congrats!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Very nice! Reminds me of my second betta RIP. 
U sure he's a crowntail? It's hard to tell bc he's not flaring but he looks like a single tail with ray reduction.


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Awwwww! He's so pretty!!

He looks like a HM to me. My favorite type!


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

@Pew: He was just looking like "Iz dis rite??"

@Emmaela: Thank you! I laughed so hard when he was under the hammock. He's a goofball.

@vilmarisv: Appledust said he was a crowntail HM, but I've never ever seen him flare, so I can't tell if he's either, haha. What's the difference between crowntail and ray reduction??

@iheartmybettas: Thank you! He certainly has the most personality out of all of my boys. I am so glad I adopted him.


----------



## appledust (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh, I remember speculating he was a _comb_tail, hehe... Not a crowntail. But idk much about tail types. 

Omg though! This thread makes me happy  I'm so glad you adopted him too!!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

lovely boy! That last pic is so funny.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Appledust, you are correct, combtail is what you speculated! I forgot which one it was. I'm glad you like this thread, he is a very happy boy and I love him!

Thank you, Jupiter! He was so cute when he did that.


----------

